

Religions Claim to Be Nondisprovable - jeremynixon
http://lesswrong.com/lw/i8/religions_claim_to_be_nondisprovable/

======
Animats
That's all obvious if you haven't been brainwashed in childhood. Most
religions today require indoctrination in childhood to retain market share.
Some do take it all the way to brainwashing.

There seems to be a maximum safe dose of religion. Once a week is probably
safe. Once a day can cause problems. Several times a day tends to produce
symptoms of overdose, including fanaticism and obsessive-compulsive
behavior.[1]

[1] [http://healthland.time.com/2013/03/28/can-your-child-be-
too-...](http://healthland.time.com/2013/03/28/can-your-child-be-too-
religious/)

------
stiphout
Excellent piece, thank you. I love all things in common with Russell's
teapot...

